
I've Been Acquired by Amazon - cagataygurturk
https://startupnextdoor.com/ive-been-acquired-by-amazon
======
ezekg
Isn't this the guy who was trying to get a gig at Google? What happened with
that? Seems every place that previously mentioned Google now says 'large
company.'

~~~
cagataygurturk
The very same guy

